# Artigiano Reading



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Went to this place today. Couple of Mazzer temp controlled grinders and an option of either the house blend or an SO (that apparently changes occasionally). That SO was a Kenyan, interesting had good fruity flavour to it but I was having a hard time deciding if it was sour or the expected acidity in the double espresso that I had.

This sign on the table made me smile


















A cappuccino at the top, espresso and flat white

Nice decor and food looked good but I didn't try any.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Always good to see somebody who cares about the product. Where is this gaff?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

It's on Broad Street in Reading. If you know it is as you're walking down from Workhouse coffee towards the Broad Street mall, on the left. It's a pretty big place, nice looking sofas upstairs


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

19/29 can get in the sea, bet it's dark as well*

*by modern standards

ill check it out next time I'm down that way though


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

I tried the coffee here this morning while in town. I had the house blend espresso. I would sum the coffee up as good but not great. I think the blend is a very nice blend, but I don't think it was brewed very well. It didn't have much crema, was a bit thin, and had a slight underlying taste I can only describe as "burnt". I've noticed this background taste in several places in the past, and thought it actually was because the water was too hot - however here it came straight from the machine to the table, and to me was the correct termperature - so I think over-hot water can be ruled out. I would also like to think those nice machines they have in there are more than capable of keeping the water at the correct temperature !

Anyway, to me it wasn't as good as Workhouse or Tamp Culture coffee (some of whos beans I just finished at home and are extremely nice !).

If anyone can enlighten me on exactly what can cause this "burnt" taste I would be most appreciative !!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I had their Kenyan in the Cardiff shop, it was nice and fruity but very intense and I like sharp coffees.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

PeteHr said:


> If anyone can enlighten me on exactly what can cause this "burnt" taste I would be most appreciative !!


I'd guess roasting.

I had the SO espresso the other week. It was OK, not amazing. Tamp are the best for me. I think maybe the Reading Artgiano has something left to learn...


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Woody, ashy, ashtringent, bitter, thin and brackish .. over extracted.

likewise ... to darkly roasted, can cause it as all the natural sugar has been burnt off leaving a charred "roasted" taste ... you are no longer tasting the bean, but tasting the roast


----------



## djedga (Apr 22, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> I'd guess roasting.
> 
> I had the SO espresso the other week. It was OK, not amazing. Tamp are the best for me. I think maybe the Reading Artgiano has something left to learn...


Finally bought some beans from Tamp yesterday - really enjoying them so far!


----------

